# rapid weight loss, nose bleeds and no energy, advice?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why haven't you called the vet? 

Rapid weight loss, lethargy, and bleeding from the nose indicate something _seriously_ wrong.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Call a vet immediately.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's already been said. There is nothing anyone can advise over the forum, please call the vet ASAP.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Get the vet out. This should be considered an emergency situation.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If your horse is having nosebleeds after a strenuous exercise then it's probably actually coming from the lungs. (still something to be concerned about). But if your horse is having unexplained nosebleeds with no obvious cause then that's a big concern and could actually be something that is life threatening. The fact that your horse has quickly dropped weight in a short time is most likey tied to the nose bleed. That and the lethargy, I would put in an emergency appointment call. Your horse could very likely have a life threatening issue.

I hope he's ok.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope you called the vet already.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Seriously? A week? Maybe this is a joke? I hope?


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

If she has gone from energetic to lethargic and is having nose bleeds please call your vet and tell him/her what is going on. They will want to come see her to find out what is wrong. Nose bleeds in horses are nothing to mess with and are usually indicators of something much more serious. As mentioned above it is possible she has bled from the lungs if she over exerted herself but if she is lethargic it does not seem that this should have happened.
She could have gutteral pouch mycosis which is very serious, or equine sinisitus, or small tumours in her respiratory tract which can cause nose bleeds. 
How long do the nosebleeds last? Are they just a trickle or a steady trickle that lasts for some time?
If she has a nosebleed you should put an ice pack under her eye to try to stop the bleeding.
Hope you call your vet and have this checked out soon.


----------



## holli (Dec 6, 2011)

The vet has been, was a problem to do with teeth as were not done by previous owner when she said they were, lungs all fine so no blood in them and nothing else wrong, blood has also been taken to double check shes all fine, so nothing seriously wrong, nosebleed was after exercise on a cold day, and happened the day this was posted, vet was called next day actually and an appointment was made.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, if the vet said everything was fine, then I suggest you find another vet. For a horse to drop weight quickly and lose energy, even completely discounting the nosebleed, then the horse is most definitely _not_ "fine".


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So what did the vet say about the weight loss? There is much information missing here.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmm i'd get another vet out, doesnt seem right at all. Can you give us more information about what happened, any other signs you may have seen of the horse maybe being off? nosebleeds dont just happen for no reason. I hope your boy is okay


----------



## holli (Dec 6, 2011)

The vet believed the weight loss was due to her teeth being too sharp, so unable to eat correctly and therefore not getting enough nutrients etc from feed. The blood results are also back now, she was a little anemic, but has started to get better herself already, also have put her on a general vitamin supplement to help this along. He didn't seem as concernd about the nosebleed once he found out it was only one nostral after exercise, however checked to make sire she had no blood in the lungs and checked bits of her face too for the same reason although not sure about exactly what bits, said he was checking to make sure it was just air going through not blood. She is actually now pretty much back to her usual energetic self now, and has regained alot of the lost weight, something she had actually started doing when the vet came, so she is feeling much better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## holli (Dec 6, 2011)

The signs I noticed of her being off were: 
the quick weight loss
the nosebleed from one nostral
and her lack of energy, which I noticed first, as she is certainly not a laidback, calm horse usually and by her being quite lazy, coming in from field at first, then whilst being ridden, I was quite worried, then the weight loss was noticed and then abit later the nosebleed came
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

